# bird



## transboston

Hi there,
I'm in search of the best translation for the title of a work ("Dance of the Sacred Bird"), but I've been told that the word for "bird"(ptak) can also mean something vulgar. Is there any way to translate it in a way that it doesn't have that connotation? Any help will be greatly appreciated. The current attempt to translate it is "tanec posvatneho ptaka".

xxx

 Thank you,
TB


----------



## ilocas2

Hello

There's no other possibility how to translate it in Czech. Yes, it is sad, but this title is not too good choice. Perhaps you should concretize that bird - eagle, owl, parrot etc. or completely change the title of the book.

So: 
Dance of The Sacred Bird - Tanec posvátného ptáka
xxx


----------



## jazyk

Tanec posvátného okřídleného tvora.


----------



## transboston

Thank yo Jazyk. Would that be appropriate for a title? or is there any other more concise or neutral way to say "bird"?


----------



## ilocas2

No, "tanec posvátného okřídleného tvora" is nonsense. He was probably kidding.


----------



## jazyk

I was, hence the .


----------



## bibax

_Okřídlený tvor_ (a winged/alar creature) could also mean fly, bee, bat, pterodactyl, wyvern, Pegasus etc.

The poetic synonym for _pták_ is *opeřenec*.

_"Tanec posvátného opeřence"_ is possible.

You can securely use the word _pták_ as well. If your friend's name is Richard, you still call him Dick.


----------



## ilocas2

"tanec posvátného opeřence" sounds terrible


----------



## bibax

It sounds terrific.


----------



## zajimavy

Opeřence = fledgeling, jako malý pták= ptáček=  little bird.

A young bird ready to fly from the nest.

Nemám pravdu?


----------



## ilocas2

I think you can use "Tanec posvátného ptáka". It looks strange only first 5 minutes, then not.


----------



## bibax

> Opeřence = fledgeling, jako malý pták= ptáček= little bird.
> 
> A young bird ready to fly from the nest.
> 
> Nemám pravdu?


Myslím, že nemáš. *Opeřenec* je obecně pták. Jakýkoliv, létající i nelétavý. Ptáče bez peří je holátko (nestling).

Slovo *opeřenec* si oblíbili žurnalisté:

_Obama omilostnil krocana, opeřenec dožije v Disneylandu._


----------



## zajimavy

ah, děkuji vám


----------



## werrr

bibax said:


> Myslím, že nemáš. *Opeřenec* je obecně pták. Jakýkoliv, létající i nelétavý.


Proč zrovna jenom pták? *Opeřenec* je jakýkoliv tvor či netvor, který má peří. Třeba harpyje, anděl, opeřený had nebo klient doktora Téra a profesora Péra. 

Podobně *okřídlenec* je tvor či netvor, který má křídla.


Jinak *tanec posvátného ptáka* mi připomíná především *tanec svatého Víta*.


----------



## ilocas2

In plural it sounds way better than in singular.

Tanec posvátných ptáků


----------



## mr603

You can use "Tanec posvátného ptáka", I think it's OK.
Not everybody thinks about a man's penis when hearing that word in Czech. I'd say mostly teenagers do. I'm 35 and I don't.


----------



## just.am

I would say it also very much depends on what kind of work is the title for. However as someone already said, the connotation is not very apparent. 
"opeřenec" is a synonym for bird/pták but it is a kind of literary expression, more of a poetic style and formal register. "pták" is quite neutral. 
in my opinion either way is possible, but I would choose according to the character of the whole work - if its contemporary "pták" wont sound that odd


----------

